

PayPal washes its hands of Bitcoin scam - ibsathish
http://www.theguardian.com/money/2014/mar/01/paypal-bitcoin-scam-ebay

======
TophWells
I can understand if he loses the bitcoins because he doesn't qualify for
seller protection. Terms and Conditions are annoying like that. But what's the
story with Paypal saying he owes them £1500? What is that supposed to pay for?
Is he somehow being held liable for the users whose accounts were hacked?

>One bought two bitcoins (4 x 0.5)

Yes, thank you Guardian, we know how much two is.

------
collin128
Page doesn't exist anymore.

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:v4IqLKF...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:v4IqLKFVSrIJ:www.theguardian.com/money/2014/mar/01/paypal-
bitcoin-scam-ebay)

------
Cless
PayPal screws somebody for over $5,000? Deja vu.

